# Douglas Hulick Reddit AMA



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2014)

Thought some members might find Douglas Hulick's Reddit AMA (Ask Me Anything) this week interesting:
I'm Douglas Hulick, author of the "Tales of the Kin" fantasy series. Time to AMA! : Fantasy

Guest Starring:

Peter V Brett
Brett Weeks
Brian McClellan
Wesley Chu
and more...


----------

